#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  ONT Huawei EchoLife HG8245Q2

## rbginfo

Boa tarde,
Compramos algumas unidade da ONT Huawei EchoLife HG8245Q2 para testes, a ideia é usar para planos de fibra a partir de 100 Mega, a principio parece ter um firmware bem completo, com 4 portas gigabit, 2 portas para telefonia e 2 usb, com opções para conectar um hd externo e criar um servidor de arquivos ou uma impressora na rede, ela também é dual band e permite criar 3 SSID por frequência, após brincar um pouco com ela me apareceu algumas duvidas.

A primeira a respeito das portas lan, onde não consegui habilita-las, tenho até acesso a rede, consigo dar ping em um endereço externo, mas sem sucesso para navegação.

A segunda a respeito da wi-fi, onde consegui passar quase 400 mega em 5.8GHz ac, mas em 2.4GHz não conecta com os dispositivos a mais de 72mbps, com isso em um teste de banda não ultrapassa 50 mega, achei bem fraco para o que o equipamento propõe, sendo que tentei alterar todas as configurações de wifi disponiveis, largura de canal, banda N, potência de transmissão, canais... (Abri uma delas e as antenas são bem pequenas, menores que as de um notebook)

Também vasculhei a internet atrás de um firmware mais novo, e não encontrei nada.

Alguém utiliza essa ONT em sua rede? tem um desempenho satisfatório para clientes exigentes e com consumo alto? conseguiram uma velocidade satisfatória em 2.4GHz?

Gostaria de opiniões de outros equipamentos com as mesmas características, ONU com wifi para planos acima de 100 mega e licenciadas pela anatel.

----------


## rimaraujo

Usa ONU em 2.4 Ghz para planos com essas velocidades esquece. não vai funcionar. mesmo existindo alguma que alegue ser Pica das Galaxias, os celulares sao programados a maioria pars trabalhar apenas em 20MHz em 2.4 Ghz. se observar, mesmo ele dizendo que suporta 40 MHz ele vai conectar apenas em 20Mhz. logo já limitou a largura na banda apenas nesse detalhe. Não confunda potência de transmissão com largura de Banda. Potência fica relacionado ao TX RX distância da cobertura.
se quer bandas altas, você não tem escolha, 5.8 Ghz. em relação a pingar um site externo e não navegar compreende que isso pode ser DNs? provavelmente o roteador não deve estar repassando o mesmo. Pode ser detalhe no profile do provisionamento, ou alguma configuração mesmo de software na ONT.

----------


## rbginfo

Usamos um roteador 1200ac da intelbras e em 2.4 ele passa em torno de 70 mega, esperava que passasse pelo menos isso, a respeito do DNS, acredito que não seja, pois ele resolve o host quando dou ping, e na wifi ele navega, sendo que a configuração de dns é a mesma, e mesmo setando o dns no pc ele não navega pela lan, deve ser alguma outra configuração que não estou encontrando.

----------


## fhayashi

Na configuração de LAN, mas as portas para serem parte do HGW L3. Elas vem desmarcadas por padrão.

----------

